# Cinema adds moving seats.



## FAST6191 (Feb 28, 2012)

Being a cinema related piece of news this section seemed more fitting than general off topic.

http://www.reghardwa...ema_simulators/

Small quote.


> British cinema chain Cineworld has announced it will branch out beyond mere 3D offerings - 'Pah!' - into a fourth dimension, with vibrating seats (ahem) that synchronise their shaking to the action on screen.
> The company will open the first of these movie houses in Glasgow next month, fitting 35 seats from simulator specialist D-Box.
> 
> 
> ...



Personally most cinemas I go in these days these days have opted to turn the speakers up to shell shock inducing levels (it is about the only compelling reason for me to go to one) but I did enjoy the Heineken Experience movement part (even if I did spend most of it working out how it worked/what the limits were) and I have always enjoyed the fairground "simulators".
Now if someone is willing to sell me one and allow it to be wired into a game (the sound linked rumble packs are not cutting it any more) I would appreciate it and frankly I would rather this than 3d most of the time.

[insert but I would need to go to Glasgow joke]


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2012)

I can't wait until they install these in the local x-rated theater.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 28, 2012)

This has been out in theaters here for about a year.


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmm... these are always nice as a gimmick in theme parks and such but not sure I'd pay the extra for a film in these seats. I'm fine with my static view of a 2D screen.


----------



## Wizerzak (Feb 28, 2012)

Knowing Cineworld this will only add to their extortionate prices (and most other cinemas actually).


----------



## SifJar (Feb 28, 2012)

As said above, this sort of thing has been in theme parks etc. for a while, and while it's a nice gimmick, it's not something I'd be willing to pay extra for when I go to the cinema, or possibly even something I'd want. I quite enjoy films as they are (provided they are good films, of course), don't see the need for this sort of thing (or 3D either) at all.


----------



## frogboy (Feb 28, 2012)

To me, this seems to be a better gimmick than 3D. Of course, that's just my opinion since I hate wearing bulky 3D glasses over my prescription glasses 

Also, for most movies the 3D effect isn't that great.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 28, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I can't wait until they install these in the local x-rated theater.



Do they still have those? I thought they died out with the Blockbusters and Dodos...

This seems like a neat idea, and another way for theaters to attract customers amid the competition, but I'm not entirely sold. After all, if the vibration "buzzes" at all, that theater is going to sound like a nest of furious hornets every couple of minutes.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh the D-Box seats making it to cenimas eh...


I was looking into the D-Box seats a while back for gaming purposes such as adding to the realism of racing sims; Gran Turismo 5/DiRT 3 

Let me just say that they're damn expensive!!!

I expect a good increase in cenima fares.

3D + D-Box = Fuck that shit, prices......




Spoiler



Still working on my racing cockpit for GT5


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 29, 2012)

...And janitors at movie theaters begin quitting their jobs.

Here's what'll happen

"Man, Jurassic Park 4 is intense! Lemme just grab some popcorn"

"ROAR MOTHERFUCKER"

*Seat jets forward*

"FUCK MY POPCORN. AND MY DRINK."


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 29, 2012)

I can't imagine any of my local movie theaters actually managing to keep these working since they have had the same broken sinks and the same broken arm rests....and the same broken arcade games for the past few years


----------



## Click This (Feb 29, 2012)

I'll stick with the good old 2D movies, thank you very much.


----------



## deathking (Feb 29, 2012)

They had this same concept in the 80s and 90s but it never took off


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 29, 2012)

That's...cool. But really one step further in absurdity. I wonder what that costs. You already get extorted for going to a 3D movie, I can't imagine what it'd cost to go to a 3D movie with a motion seat.




deathking said:


> They had this same concept in the 80s and 90s but it never took off



To be fair the tech probably really sucked back then.


----------



## Costello (Mar 2, 2012)

I have one of those in the shopping center that's just in front of my building  yay...
but honestly I wouldn't want to pay more for something like that. Also like Guildy said I need my popcorn and drink.
I'll probably give this a try, it's half price on tuesdays here... full price (for "4D") is something like $20 ;-(


----------

